# Help me get out of here



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

:?:

Posted 06 Oct 2004 14:34:

Sorry screwed up. What states should i be looking for best bets to get a job quick Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Bigape9 @ Wed Oct 06 said:


> :?:
> 
> Posted 06 Oct 2004 14:34:
> 
> *Sorry screwed up. What states should i be looking for best bets to get a job quick Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp*


*I'm not an expert by any means, but from what I've read on MC's boards over the last few months; Florida sounds like an excellent bet for a good candidate. I hear LAPD & CHP hire a ton at a time. And although not held in unanimously high regard, NYPD seems to be on a hot pace to hire and its a relatively quick process from what I've heard. NH (locals) hires a lot of part-timers but the pay is abysmal. NHSP is an excellent department, but you have to wait out the next testing round.

Good luck!!*


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Baltimore PD.. Seattle PD.. Various Florida dept's... New Orleans... San Diego... Santa Cruz County in Cali....


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

I dont know how quick it is but Maine and Vermont seem to test more often than MA for the state police. Maine I think is testing for January 2005 and Vermont started testing this October. Might be worth a look.


----------



## baker95 (Aug 31, 2004)

Looking for a change of venue? Try Oklahoma...nothing like living in the third notch of the bible belt.
:roll:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

definitely look toward Florida or California. There was a time period when I was looking out of state and it appeared (atleast from my perception) that departments in those two states did alot of recruiting, yes...recruiting, which you do not see too much in Massachusetts. Some other areas I saw frequent jobs posted were the upper midwest (OH, IL, IN, MI, etc), probably due to the amount of cities within that vicinity. Also Texas seemed to have a fair amount. I know someone that went to Phoenix, went to the academy there, got some good experience and then transferred back to Mass after a couple years. Don't forget the various Federal opportunities out there too. Also, not sure what you have for education, but alot of other state/jurisdictions require atleast 60 credits in a college program.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

VSP tests every month just about, along with area municipalities here in VT too. There area lot of town PD's hiring up here right now. Including my dept.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Boynton Beach PD is down apprx 30 officers and is on a big hiring push.

http://www.bbpd.org/

561-742-6100 Ask for training and recruitiment: Sgt Broberg or Ofc Aikens


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

PBC FL Cop @ Wed Oct 06 said:


> Boynton Beach PD is down apprx 30 officers and is on a big hiring push. http://www.bbpd.org/ 561-742-6100 Ask for training and recruitiment: Sgt Broberg or Ofc Aikens


*PBC* - *What can you tell us about this "B-PAD" exercise?
Have you gone through it?

Thanks! KK*


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

KozmoKramer @ Thu 07 Oct said:


> *PBC* - *What can you tell us about this "B-PAD" exercise?
> Have you gone through it?
> 
> Thanks! KK*


The B-Pad is in lieu of an oral board interview. You sit in a room and watch a video screen. The video plays a scenario of a law enforcement function. At the end of the scene you are asked to respond or handle the call. Your response is videotaped and you are scored accordingly. I went through it and I didn't find it difficult. Its different than anything I've ever gone through, but don't sweat it.

Good luck!!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well I lived in Texas and I think it is a great state, woman in Texas know how to treat a man. Austin, Arlington, Dallas-Ft Worth all great PD's. Also I lived near ChiTown and used to hang out with some Chi-town cops, Chicago/suburbs is the area I am gonna try after/if I expand my search outside of MA, Being Military I have been away from home for going on 10 years now and I miss home alot and Chicago is the closest to home that I have felt when it comes to duty stations. Virginia also is starting to look promising. Of course if u notice I am choosing cold climates as I like the cold (odd huh). It gets obnoxiously cold and windy in the windy city... imagine that!

I am divided about the NYPD, they have a huge number of officers but it seems like they hire people indiscriminately so it might be an opportunity to shine? maybe? Look at the NYSP website they make good money and offer location differential pay which would be good if you work anywhere on Long Island... wait I just thought of something you would be surrounded by damn Yankees fans... that would be hell. that should go in a resume when u try to come back to work in MA... I am so dedicated to police work I worked with a bunch of Yankees fans for 5 years!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

EOD1 If your really interested in the NYPD I can give you some decent advice. I have been on for two and half years now and can tell you that even though we hire the occasional bag of _hit most of our officers are true professionals. If you are even half way squared away and wiling to work you can shine on this job. The money is not the greatest but the O.T. is always there, and besides I can tell you from first hand experience that if you work in a busy house you will learn more here in two years than you would learn in most places doing twenty years. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions, and besides after a while you'll just get used to Yankees beating the Red Sox all the time..........just kidding.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

EOD1 @ Sun Oct 10 said:


> ...wait I just thought of something you would be surrounded by damn Yankees fans... that would be hell.


*EOD* - Just think of the possibilities though!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Florida (Miami Dade County and Broward County they are all year long giving the tests) And if you have a full time Academy you only need to take a 2 weeks mini academy (florida's law update) to take the state test and be certified


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

So, it seems as though most other places test and hire at a quicker rate than here in Mass. Yet, we have to wait evry 2 years for the Municipal and MBTA test and every 4-5 years for the MSP test. If you go on the LAPD website, it has a section for "out of town" applicants". It offers an accelerated test schedule where you takt the written, psych, PT and Oral interview in the span of like 2-3 days. Hmmmm, Let's see we usually take the Civil Circus test in April or May, get results in late August or so and a ranking list isn't established until November. If I wasn't bogged down in Studen Loans, I'd love to try another state, but I can't afford it.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I took the NYPD test at UCONN on Saturday and I must say it was a huge waste of time. It appeared that the NYPD Officers climbed straight from a dumpster minutes before arriving at the test site. It was a disgraceful mob of mismatched uniforms, with firearms shoved into uniform pants (no holsters), no useful information on the hiring process, chain-smoking jerks. It blows my mind that these Officers are assigned to recruit potential new hires. 

The test itself was a joke with mind numbing questions like:

You are on foot patrol, observe a group of young children attempting to remove a kite from a low tree branch, you should take what following action?

A.	Shoot the kite from the tree
B.	Throw the smallest child into the air 
C.	Arrest all gathered
D.	Attempt to reach the kite 

So if you are looking for a job as a lazy out of shape jerk then the NYPD might be your best bet.


----------

